# Clones: just a lookalike, or similar performance?



## CJB85 (21/5/19)

Hi guys, title pretty much asks it all...
I have seen a few clones online and was wondering if the performance of clone RTA's are comparable with the real deal, or will you have a meh-performing RTA that looks like you spent a lot on it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (21/5/19)

Looks are the same and performance.

But small things like o-rings won't last very long. And you won't get the same after-sales service like with the authentic .

Recently I held an authentic Billetbox and compared to my SXK clone and you can feel the extra work and quality that goes into the autentic. Its hard to explain, almost like comparing a genuine leather couch to a fake leather couch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/5/19)

Adephi said:


> Looks are the same and performance.
> 
> But small things like o-rings won't last very long. And you won't get the same after-sales service like with the authentic .
> 
> Recently I held an authentic Billetbox and compared to my SXK clone and you can feel the extra work and quality that goes into the autentic. Its hard to explain, almost like comparing a genuine leather couch to a fake leather couch.


I won't go as far as doing clone mods (although that clone Billet was tempting for a little bit). I was thinking about a clone Dvarw MTL, or Kayfun MTL if they performed as well as the real ones.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/5/19)

I guess many of these clones get made in the same factory with same equipment as the original, or they just buy original and make a exact clone, so performance should be equal.

The bigger problem seem where to buy them, Only know of one place is SA that sell alot of clones rta's but I dont know if they courier. And from the chinese sites it take to long or with cost of fast shipping you can just buy original

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Clones will perform as good as the original if dimensions are the same. Sometimes you'll get clones with slightly different airflow that drastically changes performance. The original dead rabbit clones for example - didn't have the downward angled airflow.

Biggest difference is build quality. They use cheaper, less pure metals which break faster and more easily (Seen many snapped posts on clones). Delrin is very often replaced with a cheaper plastic which tends to cause melting and shorting. Which I assume is why a lot of the disaster stories involve clones - that and the fact that new comers go for the cheaper option which happens to be a clone. 

After sales service is exactly the same with a clone as it is with an authentic. None existent in South Africa. Unless of course you go high end, all SA retailers will state dead on arrival. So unless you're missing pieces - if you break it, it's on you.

I have had many horrendous clones and also many clones that are almost identical to the original.

I think it all depends on where the clones from from. Usually you'll have a lot of manufacturers of a single clone. They don't always come from the same factory.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> I won't go as far as doing clone mods (although that clone Billet was tempting for a little bit). I was thinking about a clone Dvarw MTL, or Kayfun MTL if they performed as well as the real ones.



You can get Dvarw clones at SatoVape -R350. in Cape Town but they don't ship afaik - could be mistaken. Or on wish R385 (including shipping)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (22/5/19)

Spyro said:


> You can get Dvarw clones at SatoVape -R350. in Cape Town but they don't ship afaik - could be mistaken. Or on wish R385 (including shipping)


If you wanted to get clone Dvarw from Sato, I work down the road and Id be willing to go buy it for you and then ship it postnet to postnet 

@CJB85

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/5/19)

Spyro said:


> You can get Dvarw clones at SatoVape -R350. in Cape Town but they don't ship afaik - could be mistaken. Or on wish R385 (including shipping)


SatoVape does do shipping.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

All I will say is not all Clones are the same quility. Things like o-rings, threads, fit and finish vary drastically between the different clone manufactures.

There is only one cloning company that stand out as excellent quility and that’s has to be SXK, can’t go wrong with them. Next would Ulton, then YFTK. Coppervape are also good but they on purpose make changes to dimensions, threads etc so that only Coppervape accessories fit with their clones. 

Something to note is that some local retailers purchase the cheapest and lowest quility clones and sell at much higher prices compared with the price you would pay to bring in your own SXK Clone for example. Yes all great that they have stock, they put down the capital and place the order etc. but if you plan to retail clones at least try and stick to one or the best manufacturer or aim for the best quility if they can. If a clone cost $10 don’t sell it for R450 - that’s plain greed if you ask me.

One a side note and somewhat off topic but relevant.

Would it not help if we had a dedicated clone section on this forum where we could review and discuss clones it would make it a lot easier for members that want clones to get proper information from other members that can share from experience. Still confused about the whole No Clone Zone thing as we still have known Vendors that supply and market clones on this very forum but everyone is to scared to post or discuss clones, very confusing to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> SatoVape does do shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Their customer service leaves much to be desired, takes days to respond to a email and when they do they can’t even answer any questions one asks and give silly one liner answers like “we have stock and can ship it to you”. You email back asking them to answer the questions and they flat out ignore you. So you have to phone them which doesn’t make much of a difference to the experience.

No online shopping cart with secure payment gateway is amateur hour, if you want to be in the business or the vape industry and charge the prices they do then they should stop being so focused on profits and start spending some of those profits on getting your online business setup in the interest of customer service. SATO won’t get my money, simply due to expecting a better customer service experience which is what the vape industry is measured against, lots of great Stores and eStores out there to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spyro (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Their customer service leaves much to be desired, takes day to respond to a email and when the do they can’t even answer any questions one asks and give silly one liner answers like “we have stock and can ship it to you”. You email back asking them to answer the questions and the flat out ignore you.
> 
> No online shopping cart with secure payment gateway is amateur hour, if you want to be in the business and charge the prices they do then they should stop being so greedy and start spending some of their profits on getting their online business setup in the interest of customer service. SATO won’t get my money, simple as that.



I must admit. I received exactly that type of response myself... And I've got both of the owners on WhatsApp. I get a "friends before customers" vibe from Sato, they're usually my last resort. But if I really want something I will still use them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Their customer service leaves much to be desired, takes day to respond to a email and when they do they can’t even answer any questions one asks and give silly one liner answers like “we have stock and can ship it to you”. You email back asking them to answer the questions and they flat out ignore you.
> 
> No online shopping cart with secure payment gateway is amateur hour, if you want to be in the business and charge the prices they do then they should stop being so greedy and start spending some of their profits on getting their online business setup in the interest of customer service. SATO won’t get my money, simple as that.


I opt for phoning vendors rather than email (if they are local) but yes I have to agree with your statement that they should invest in a proper online store, and supply better communication to potential customers questions. I have bought from them in the past but was all done telephonically with no hiccups. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> I opt for phoning vendors rather than email (if they are local) but yes I have to agree with your statement that they should invest in a proper online store, and supply better communication to potential customers questions. I have bought from them in the past but was all done telephonically with no hiccups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Even calling them was the same experience. Not saying they are not legit, just I can think of a half a dosen or more eStores that are customer service focused.

If I can’t get you to answer a email, WhatsApp or phone call - how can I expect you to sort out a customer service issue when I need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> All I will say is not all Clones are the same quility. Things like o-rings, threads, fit and finish vary drastically between the different clone manufactures.
> 
> There is only one cloning company that stand out as excellent quility and that’s has to be SXK, can’t go wrong with them. Next would Ulton, then YFTK. Coppervape are also good but they on purpose make changes to dimensions etc so that only Coppervape accessories fit with their atomizers.
> 
> ...



Recently saw a vendor selling Panels for a clone product that sells for between $15-18 directly from the manufacturer for well over R500!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (22/5/19)

As said earlier, im more then happy to drive down if you feel more comfortable with that

Reactions: Like 2


----------

